
Some Notes on the “Who Wrote Linux” Kerfuffle (2004) - luu
http://www.cs.vu.nl/~ast/brown/
======
gus_massa
(2004)

It's an interesting historical report, but all the controversy (or not
controversy) is about a book published in 2004.

